# CARS1 INTERIOR KIT V.S CIADELLAS INTERIOR KITS



## ~DROPITLOW~

A THREAD ON WHO MAKES THE BEST QUALITY INTERIORS KIT ?

FEEL FREE TO POST YOUR INPUT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Cars1 hands down


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Cars1 hands down


 have you used their product??


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

hahahaha now i know why you asked that question hahahaha, like i said brother attention to detail is why i use CARS1.....:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> have you used their product??


Yup i have:thumbsup:


----------



## sand1

i jus installed a ciadellas kit in my 62 and looks and fits good


----------



## Emailad4me773

:thumbsup: Same question here.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

post pictures of interiors:dunno:


----------



## sand1

only pic i have


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

sand1 said:


> View attachment 655539
> only pic i have










:thumbsup:


----------



## Heath V

I was going to go with Ciadellas plus I think they're local here in phoenix. Anymore input from anyone? 

I just changed my paint and I'm looking for an all OG light blue kit. How do their prices compare?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Heath V said:


> I was going to go with Ciadellas plus I think they're local here in phoenix. Anymore input from anyone?
> 
> I just changed my paint and I'm looking for an all OG light blue kit. How do their prices compare?


:yes:x2


----------



## sand1

yah thier in tempe az hit up walt customs on here he can take care of u hes a salesperson for them


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:dunno:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:inout:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

AmericanBully4Life said:


> hahahaha now i know why you asked that question hahahaha, like i said brother attention to detail is why i use CARS1.....:thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

BTTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

AmericanBully4Life said:


> BTTT


can you post pics of your interiors bro ??


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

cars1


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

cars1


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

cars1


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

ciadelas


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

ciadelas


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

both really look good


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## csbuckn

Very similar but Cars1 looks to have thicker carpet. Ciadelas carpet looks cheaper and the corners dont seem as clean. The drivers heelpad on the Ciadelas looks good though.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

csbuckn said:


> Very similar but Cars1 looks to have thicker carpet. Ciadelas carpet looks cheaper and the corners dont seem as clean. The drivers heelpad on the Ciadelas looks good though.


:yes:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## NFA Fabrication

Just found this thread now, I ordered seat upholstery from "ClassicIndustries.com" for my '64 Impala yesterday, as well as carpet. Anyone had any experience with their seat kits?


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

NFA Fabrication said:


> Just found this thread now, I ordered seat upholstery from "ClassicIndustries.com" for my '64 Impala yesterday, as well as carpet. Anyone had any experience with their seat kits?


I had one pulled out of the box (the seat covers) at Classic Industries when i was doing my wifes car, looked like cheap material. Went with CARS1, more money but better quality. Might be a cliche but like that saying goes you get what you pay for.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

anyone ever install one of these kits themselves ? I never done upholstery and I wasn't sure if I should do it or pay the upholster to do it.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

AmericanBully4Life said:


> I had one pulled out of the box (the seat covers) at Classic Industries when i was doing my wifes car, looked like cheap material. Went with CARS1, more money but better quality. Might be a cliche but like that saying goes you get what you pay for.


:yes:


----------



## NFA Fabrication

AmericanBully4Life said:


> I had one pulled out of the box (the seat covers) at Classic Industries when i was doing my wifes car, looked like cheap material. Went with CARS1, more money but better quality. Might be a cliche but like that saying goes you get what you pay for.


I got my order from classic industries, and it turns out it is a Cars1 kit. Looks really good, can't wait to see it installed and see how the fitment is.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

NFA Fabrication said:


> I got my order from classic industries, and it turns out it is a Cars1 kit. Looks really good, can't wait to see it installed and see how the fitment is.










post pics when you got them installed:yes:


----------



## LURCH63

ciadella doesn't even cut out window crank or door handle holes on door panels. My cars1 kit had that all tooken care of.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

*FRANCISCO* said:


> ciadella doesn't even cut out window crank or door handle holes on door panels. My cars1 kit had that all tooken care of.


:nosad::drama:


----------



## thecaveman

MAKIN MONEY said:


> anyone ever install one of these kits themselves ? I never done upholstery and I wasn't sure if I should do it or pay the upholster to do it.


I am in the middle of installing seatcover on my daughters 63 vert never done it before but if the pading is good on the seats its not bad. If the fabric is loose add a layer of foam and stretch it over it!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

NFA Fabrication said:


> I got my order from classic industries, and it turns out it is a Cars1 kit. Looks really good, can't wait to see it installed and see how the fitment is.


When i went to classic it was a few years ago, i guess they are going with quality not quantity now.....hehehe Good for them. Like to see it installed, looks nice.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:yes::inout:


----------



## thefreshchef

CarsInc. 
getting my interior installed now and they are fitting everything with no issues. I got lucky with my order as they used NOS cotton inserts for my seats. Apparently they had a few rolls they bought and stored years ago in the fawn colorway and used them for my seats. i'll post pics once it's done.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

thefreshchef said:


> CarsInc.
> getting my interior installed now and they are fitting everything with no issues. I got lucky with my order as they used NOS cotton inserts for my seats. Apparently they had a few rolls they bought and stored years ago in the fawn colorway and used them for my seats. i'll post pics once it's done.


:h5:


----------



## Ant63ss

*FRANCISCO* said:


> ciadella doesn't even cut out window crank or door handle holes on door panels. My cars1 kit had that all tooken care of.


:dunno: what if you have power windows?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## austex61

What's it cost to do a full interior with either vendor??? 

I need everything for my 61 including headliner.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## fare soldi

very informative topic


----------



## EBAY2

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Ordered my kit from Ciadellas and everything fit 100% perfect, all the door panels, seats, convertible top, and convertible boot all fit perfect. My interior guy said it was the easiest kit he had ever installed, so i was happy with ciadellas. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

westcoastlowrider said:


> Ordered my kit from Ciadellas and everything fit 100% perfect, all the door panels, seats, convertible top, and convertible boot all fit perfect. My interior guy said it was the easiest kit he had ever installed, so i was happy with ciadellas. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:looks good


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:angel: RIP to the Mr.Ciadella:angel:


----------



## sj_sharx4

Cars 1 seat covers are on point but if u want to change the color of vinyl to a non stock color for that year it's a $200 upgrade compared to $0 at ciadelas 
Door panels look great from cars but all the nails were in the wrong spot so I had to cut them all off and install new nails.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> A THREAD ON WHO MAKES THE BEST QUALITY INTERIORS KIT ?
> 
> FEEL FREE TO POST YOUR INPUT


:thumbsup:


----------



## comptonasstimmy

Where can I get black 85' monte carlo interior kit??


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:dunno:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## HustlerSpank

:scrutinize:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## dada

wats ciadelas  fon #r address 323-637-8428 dada


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

dada said:


> wats ciadelas  fon #r address 323-637-8428 dada










*Ciadella's Classic chevy Interiors:thumbsup:*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/5983-walt-customs.html:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> A THREAD ON WHO MAKES THE BEST QUALITY INTERIORS KIT ?
> 
> FEEL FREE TO POST YOUR INPUT


:thumbsup:


----------



## kasem1963

Ciadella


----------



## kasem1963

So far so good


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## Big Hollywood

Just ordered a complete red interior from Cars1 for my '63 - wait time is a month. I'll post pics when it all gets here.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Big Hollywood said:


> Just ordered a complete red interior from Cars1 for my '63 - wait time is a month. I'll post pics when it all gets here.


:thumbsupost pics of interior when you get it


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## negativeMatt

Ordered mine from Ciadella...nobody makes an interior kit for a 59 Pontiac so I am mixing a little Chevy in with mine. Instead of sending me the Chevy door panels though, they are sending me the materials to rebuild my Pontiac door panels at no extra charge! Top notch service if you ask me!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## negativeMatt

Got my Ciadellas kit in today. Took about a week and I even had custom seat covers made. 59 Nomad pattern with 61 houndstooth inserts all in copper...can't wait to install it all!


----------



## Ant63ss

Not very good pics but this is my ciadella kit. 63ss convertible with hardtop inserts.


----------



## Paul kersey

Damn, ciadellas making all kinds of Frankenstein interiors.


----------



## regalboy84

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> <strong><a href="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/329395-ciadellas-classic-chevy-interiors.html" target="_blank">Ciadella's Classic chevy Interiors</a><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":thumbsup:" smilieid="20" class="inlineimg"></strong>


 What insert is that from?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> A THREAD ON WHO MAKES THE BEST QUALITY INTERIORS KIT ?
> 
> FEEL FREE TO POST YOUR INPUT


:thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:thumbsup:


----------



## pacoloco

Ciadellas has good kits. Im installing a 62 impala interior kit and they even used the original metal rails for the door panels.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> A THREAD ON WHO MAKES THE BEST QUALITY INTERIORS KIT ?
> 
> FEEL FREE TO POST YOUR INPUT


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

pacoloco said:


> Ciadellas has good kits. Im installing a 62 impala interior kit and they even used the original metal rails for the door panels.


:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

got the ciadella ket looks real good


----------



## Mr Gee

negativeMatt said:


> View attachment 1038425
> Got my Ciadellas kit in today. Took about a week and I even had custom seat covers made. 59 Nomad pattern with 61 houndstooth inserts all in copper...can't wait to install it all!


Nice!


----------



## Mr Gee

Anybody have any 61-64 4 door or wagon bench seat takeoffs that are decent? Any 2 door split bench takeoffs?


----------



## blackcherry 84

Glad I saw this topic....going to Cars1 sometime this week to order my kit


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

blackcherry 84 said:


> Glad I saw this topic....going to Cars1 sometime this week to order my kit


ok kool post the pics of interior and your opinion on how the kit turned out ? Thanks for the feedback:thumbsup:


----------



## slammer

Ciadellas motto is if it isn't perfect it does not ship
They have my business for trim every time


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

slammer said:


> Ciadellas motto is if it isn't perfect it does not ship
> They have my business for trim every time


:thumbsup: Good to hear slammer can you post your interior shots?:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Ant63ss said:


> View attachment 1038505
> 
> View attachment 1038497
> 
> View attachment 1038513
> 
> Not very good pics but this is my ciadella kit. 63ss convertible with hardtop inserts.










:thumbsup:


----------



## blackcherry 84

Got my Car1 kit today.....took 8 weeks to get it but but everything looks great!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG

blackcherry 84 said:


> Got my Car1 kit today.....took 8 weeks to get it but but everything looks great!




Have you installed yet?


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG

I know it's only been a week.. Just wondering


----------



## blackcherry 84

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> I know it's only been a week.. Just wondering


Not yet, cars still at the paint shop but it's almost done....maybe another 3 weeks or so before I install it


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

blackcherry 84 said:


> Got my Car1 kit today.....took 8 weeks to get it but but everything looks great!


:thumbsup:


----------



## plank

Sent ciadellas a message about stock patterns in deferent than stock colors and described my paint and vert top colors. Told them I was looking for a tan/brown interior. They sent me large envelope of samples so I could hold it to my paint color. Excellent customer service and said the price was the same as the stock colors.


----------



## MEGAKRON

My homie zack from san diego is a certified ciadellas dealer if any one needs a local hook up in so.cal. his instagram is @Klique_sixty he also has a website www.kliquecustoms.com trust worthy business.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

MEGAKRON said:


> My homie zack from san diego is a certified ciadellas dealer if any one needs a local hook up in so.cal. his instagram is @Klique_sixty he also has a website www.kliquecustoms.com trust worthy business.


:thumbsup:


----------



## plank

I ordered from ciadellas- got a custom vinyl and cloth inserts. Plus their doing my vert top well in the custom color for the same price as a plain black one. Should be getting it soon-


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

So which is the higher quality, perfect fit interior kit out of these 2 companies as far as early 60's Impalas? Any add ons that are worth the extra $$$ like getting fully assembled door panels.


----------



## Ant63ss

cashmoneyspeed said:


> So which is the higher quality, perfect fit interior kit out of these 2 companies as far as early 60's Impalas? Any add ons that are worth the extra $$$ like getting fully assembled door panels.


They both fit really well. The cars one vinyl is stretchier which makes it easier to install. I bought some extra vinyl for my trunk from Ciadella and my installer hated it because it was so hard to stretch. Ciadella doesn't charge for custom orders like hardtop inserts for convertibles or colors from different years such as if you want 63 saddle color used for a 59. Cars one charges for custom stuff. If you put a gun to my head I would probably say the cars quality is better but only VERY slightly. Definitely stay away from the PUI stuff. I put ciadella's kit in my 63 because their turn around time was faster for me and I had a ciadella kit in the same car installed back in '98 and it was still in perfect condition. No rips or tears ever. I was very satisfied. Gonna go with Ciadella for my '59 too.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Ant63ss said:


> They both fit really well. The cars one vinyl is stretchier which makes it easier to install. I bought some extra vinyl for my trunk from Ciadella and my installer hated it because it was so hard to stretch. Ciadella doesn't charge for custom orders like hardtop inserts for convertibles or colors from different years such as if you want 63 saddle color used for a 59. Cars one charges for custom stuff. If you put a gun to my head I would probably say the cars quality is better but only VERY slightly. Definitely stay away from the PUI stuff. I put ciadella's kit in my 63 because their turn around time was faster for me and I had a ciadella kit in the same car installed back in '98 and it was still in perfect condition. No rips or tears ever. I was very satisfied. Gonna go with Ciadella for my '59 too.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

plank said:


> I ordered from ciadellas- got a custom vinyl and cloth inserts. Plus their doing my vert top well in the custom color for the same price as a plain black one. Should be getting it soon-


:thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Thanks for the info. Ciadella it is.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Thanks for the info. Ciadella it is.


:thumbsup:


----------



## miguel62

Just got my full CIADELLAS INTERIOR KIT in today!!! Man it sure looks top notch!!! I went with 1960 Impala OG interior but put 1959 Cloth inserts! Ciadellas won my business that's for sure!


----------

